# Chicken Tetrazzini



## katie1217 (Apr 7, 2009)

I am using a recipe from Giada and I was wondering if anyone has ever made this ahead of time. It is an easy recipe but a lengthy one. I know I can prep ahead but I would like to make now for tonight. Thanks


----------



## kadesma (Apr 7, 2009)

katie1217 said:


> I am using a recipe from Giada and I was wondering if anyone has ever made this ahead of time. It is an easy recipe but a lengthy one. I know I can prep ahead but I would like to make now for tonight. Thanks


Katie, I'd get all the prep work done and get it ready up to cooking the pasta..There are several steps to this recipe and it takes and hour just to cook...If it were me I just might make and then reheat it.

kadesma


----------



## SharonT (Apr 7, 2009)

It's getting on toward dinnertime, now... and I don't know Giada's recipe.  But I've used this one successfully by doing everything ahead except for the final baking - both by refrigeration and freezing beforehand.
*Chicken Tetrazzini *
 ​2 cups chopped celery
1 1/2 cups chopped onions
3 tablespoons butter or margarine
2 cups chicken broth
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
salt and pepper to taste
1 (10-ounce) can condensed cream of mushroom soup
1/2 cup milk
1 cup grated sharp Cheddar cheese
1/2 pound spaghetti, cooked and drained
6 cups chopped, cooked chicken
1/2 cup sliced stuffed olives
1 cup chopped pecans 
 
In saucepan, cook celery and onions in butter until tender.  Add chicken broth, Worcestershire sauce, salt and pepper.  Simmer about 15 minutes.  Slowly stir in mushroom soup, milk and cheese; mix thoroughly.  Remove from heat.  Add cooked spaghetti.  
Preheat oven to 350 degrees.  Grease a 9 x 13-inch baking dish.  Add chicken and olives to spaghetti.  Place in prepared dish.  Sprinkle with chopped pecans.  Bake for 20 to 25 minutes or until hot and bubbly. 
Makes 12 servings.
Tetrazzini may be made the day before and refrigerated or frozen and used later.


----------



## katie1217 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone. This site is great. So helpful
I went ahead and made it a few hours before and put in baking dish. Giadas recipe was amazing. Yes, very caloric and very time consuming but worth it.  I see there are many variations for this recipe. I thought I would give it a good ahead since it had 5 stars with 800 reviews. 
Thanks again to all.
Katie


----------



## heridanu (Apr 10, 2009)

It looks delicious.
I'll try it.
Thanks for the recipe


----------

